# Exclusive first announcement on RootzWiki! Easy and cheap sound amplifying dock for GNex, LTE or GSM! No Pogo Pins harmed!



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I made this today when I got home, noticed a huge difference in volume.

















Just used toilet paper roll and two Krystal milkquake! Cups.

Serious though, it does sound better.

The JBWeld is from another project involving Google (CR-48 hinges broke, lasted longer than I thought they would)

The bowl was breakfast, the Blu.... Nic fix.

Good day and Roll Tide!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

heh


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

This is so creative and awesome. I love it.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

IT'S A MEGAPHONE.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

You can also use it with phones of similar size, obviously, I also thought of building a Wall-E figure and using this dock for eyes, that would be cool. I'm also gonna work on an automotive application as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

This wins! I think Rootz should feature it on the front page!


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

When I get paid I will make a better one and it shall be rootz themed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

This was posted on reddit with an I phone...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I took the liberty to fix the spelling of Root_*z*_Wiki for you in the thread title. ;-)


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

When I said paid, I meant at work, payday is Monday.

Mustang, thanks, dang GNex thinks it knows how to spell better than I do. Yes I did get the idea online, but they were talking in a disposable fashion. I am actually going to work on making a permanent one that you can charge with, wont be hard I don't think.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow MacGyver you should see if the A Team will help you unlock moto bootloaders..
In all honesty that's pretty dope and gives me a good idea, if it works I'll post pics, if I fail...I'll still post them so we can laugh at them.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

BradM23 said:


> This was posted on reddit with an I phone...


Oops.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

5 stars just for the lulz!


----------



## zidave (Sep 25, 2012)

Roll Tide!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Roll Tide!!!

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I can see the Bama fans here, read the whole thing and notice the Roll Tide!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Little bit of an update, this weekend I am going to start working on some plans to build this better, make an actual "dock" persay. Possibly integrate some sort of charging to it, and possibly better sound. Of course paint. Will be working on the prints this weekend as well as deciding on the material. Will update, I will improve on the design that I nabbed from another site, it started as a joke, but since I am a student of all sciences, I'm gonna work on this!


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

This is actually pretty creative! I wonder if a version could be made for the Nexus 7 that could work with landscape mode. Maybe a cap to block off one side and just having the cup on the other side. I love seeing DIY things like this, maybe I'll give it a try this weekend or something!


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Do it! If my plans work, I know y'all will love em!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Exclusive? You mean Copy?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/12jyht


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for reading the first page.


BradM23 said:


> Little bit of an update, this weekend I am going to start working on some plans to build this better, make an actual "dock" persay. Possibly integrate some sort of charging to it, and possibly better sound. Of course paint. Will be working on the prints this weekend as well as deciding on the material. Will update, I will improve on the design that I nabbed from another site, *it started as a joke, but since I am a student of all sciences, I'm gonna work on this!*


And now the third. ^^^^^


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

This will work for the office desk I am barley at! I love DIY shit like this.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Look, it was a joke, I'm still going to work on it to make it better, I never stated that I invented it, and I also stated that I got it from the internet, and not reddit. If you wanna troll then troll on. But if you want to contribute, then contribute. This is all I ask, I have built stuff before, hell, I used to repair Naval Aircraft. If I was completely serious about this at first, then I wouldn't have made it originally out of a toilet paper roll and Krystal cups.

This was originally more of a joke that the GNex lacks in docks, that the sound is quiet, and this solves both.

Thank you kind sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha ha this is the most rediculous yet awesome thing I've seen all day. It's funny as hell plus it works. You should make a mobile version where you can detach them and put the cups on your ears via string

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

You should try puresmoker.com they've got some awesome vaping gear and pina colada is the best

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm wishing I would've gone to a different brand. I find I'm vaping too much with Blu. I'm still in my 30 day though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

